

Windows Virtual PC for testing websites in different Internet Explorer versions - n8agrin
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=21eabb90-958f-4b64-b5f1-73d0a413c8ef&displaylang=en

======
briandear
That's just awesome. All we need now is some testing environments for Maxthon
and we'll have a complete kit to ensure that websites are compatible with the
crappiest browsers available. I'm still looking for a way to emulate Windows
3.1 on OS X. That, along with some 1.44 floppies and I'll be in dev hell.

